

Why haven't you made the jump to ssd? - mhusby

I just dropped my first ssd in and have been using it for 2 days now.  It really is a world of difference, quick video - macbook boots in under 20 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj5pE_kUnps<p>Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odSSI_9KAkI 
A good side by side comparison with a standard hdd.<p>So if you haven't made the jump what is holding you back?
======
aliukani
I totally want to, but it all comes down to cost.

I'm a college freshman without a job, using my 2009 Macbook Pro's stock 320GB
HDD (275GB used so far). A 256GB SSD is too expensive
([http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008120%20600038487&IsNodeId=1&name=256GB))
for me to dip into my savings when my HDD still works (and has more space).

Sure I'd like a faster boot time and for apps to snap open, but I don't know
if that's worth $500.

------
SkyMarshal
Still waiting for the prices on larger capacities to drop. Was spec'ing a 15"
laptop with 2x hdd's, one 80GB SSD for / and one 500GB platter for /home, but
then realized the 15" form factor is bigger than I want. 13" still have to
choose one or the other.

Also, haven't been paying close attention, but do they have any issues these
days with short/limited media durability/endurance/lifetime?

~~~
mhusby
yeah I went with a 64Gb on newegg last week, with a mail in rebate and the
coupon I got it for $60. For that price you cant go wrong. I have found that
moving my itunes/office/virtual machines to a external I can get by fine.
Right now I am eyeing the OptiBay to replace the superdrive with my old 500Gb
hdd. Seems like the best of both worlds.
([http://store.mcetech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&...](http://store.mcetech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OBSXGB-
UNB&Category_Code=STORHDOPTIBAY&Product_Count=0))

------
code
Dropped a gang last fall for the most badass build I can get, and was glad I
did. The SSD speed is amazing.

------
spitfire
Waiting for the price/capacity to drop. IE: waiting for them to become a touch
more mainstream.

